
Ask HN: Best practice to send emails to clients? - Windson
I&#x27;m using zoho mail as my business email, but it banned my accounts after sending some emails to my client. Any better way to send the email to subscribers?
======
revanthc
Hello,

I'm Revanth, and I work as a product marketer in Zoho. We have another product
called Zoho Campaigns, which is built specifically for the purpose of sending
out bulk emails or newsletters to a list of subscribers. Perhaps you can give
that a try.

[http://zoho.com/campaigns](http://zoho.com/campaigns)

Please write back to me if you have any questions.

Thanks.

Revanth

